# Arrested for not doing you job



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)




----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

The way I understand it, the jail was for contempt. Disobeying a libby, lefty judge brought on Davis' troubles. God bless her for trying!

GW


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

She wasn't arrested for not doing her job. She was arrested for defying a court order.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

What would happen if she decided to quit while in jail? Wouldn't they then have to release her?


(strictly a hypothetical question)


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Yeah. Probably.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Probably. If she can't do her job because of her religion, then she should quit.


----------



## krunchnik (Nov 27, 2011)

I believe she was actually upholding a former law on the books concerning same sex marriage-so in all rights she was actually doing her job-much to the dislike of other characters.Her fault was in disobeying a court order.If I am wrong on this I stand corrected.


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

You are correct. KY has not changed their statutes - they still state that it is forbidden to issue a marriage license to a same sex couple.
http://www.lrc.ky.gov/statutes/chapter.aspx?id=39205


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Why aren't they arresting those who refuse to enforce our immigration laws? Or those who are in charge of "sanctuary cities"?


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Good question.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

miketx60 said:


> Good question.


The answer to the "Good Question" is that doing such things as enforcing laws against illegals and even illegals that have also committed felonies might piss off a large number of people who automatically vote for the left. The same goes for these people who demand the right to marry people of the same sex.(voting for the lefties that is)

I sure hope that in 499 days we can find some sanity in the executive branch of our government. I believe that if the lefties run the show for one more term, there is no coming back from the damage done.:box:

GW


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Personally I hope you are right, but I fear it's too late.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This will go on and get worse. The SCOTUS rewrote the 14th to violate the 10th amendment. We will now see more cases to pit Natural Rights vs. civil rights and which is more important. I believe Natural Rights are more important.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

goldwing said:


> The answer to the "Good Question" is that doing such things as enforcing laws against illegals and even illegals that have also committed felonies might piss off a large number of people who automatically vote for the left. The same goes for these people who demand the right to marry people of the same sex.(voting for the lefties that is)
> 
> I sure hope that in 499 days we can find some sanity in the executive branch of our government. I believe that if the lefties run the show for one more term, there is no coming back from the damage done.:box:
> 
> GW


Every time a Democrat gets elected president we take one more step towards a socialist dictatorship. It's been that way since Woodrow Wilson. Unfortunately irreparable damage has already been done to our once great Republic. I'm guessing that a Republican might be our next president. Just as I am sure that there will be a Democrat after that and the march towards socialism will continue. The Balkanization of America has long begun. The amount of illegal invaders in this country today and the tens of millions more to come will be the final nail in the coffin. It is inevitable, it's only a matter of time. Doesn't it make you want to puke?


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

BIG SNIP/ Doesn't it make you want to puke?[/QUOTE]

That ship sailed 8 years ago.

GW


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

Yes, and the puke is on us all for allowing it.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

This battle has been going on since before this country was started The statist vs. federalist. The federalist were holding their own until Lincoln then the statist won but were smart enough to go slow with the changes for most people. The last federalist in the White House was Coolidge since it has been down hill ever since.


----------



## Cait43 (Apr 4, 2013)

Right or wrong the U.S. Supreme Court made its ruling on same sex marriage..........

The judge offered her a reasonable accommodation for her religious beliefs. She then had 3 options, obey the judges order, resign or disobey the judges order..... By refusing the offered reasonable accommodation she put herself in jail.....

"After interviewing her fellow clerks, the judge said Ms Davis could go free if she allowed her deputies to grant the licenses, but Davis refused."
Kentucky clerk jailed for defying court orders on gay marriage - BBC News

http://theweek.com/cartoons/576032/editorial-cartoon-kim-davis-licenses

Kim Davis released from jail....
https://www.yahoo.com/politics/huckabee-christie-cruz-weigh-in-on-controversial-128638521231.html


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Cait - at this time what EXACTLY is the State Law in Kentucky governing the issuance of Marriage Licenses? 

If I recall correctly Ms Davis asked that other officials in the County be allowed to issue licenses as well and was rebuked. 

Her religious arguments seem insufficient to refuse to issue licenses. 
The question is, under state law, does she have the authority to issue them? 
Did USSC toss the entire Ky Statute? 
Did USSC rewrite the statute?
What does the statute say?


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

Second question: 
Should reasonable accommodation be provided since, at the time she accepted the position she would NOT have been required to violate her convictions - only after having the job for a while was that requirement added?


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Tip said:


> Second question:
> Should reasonable accommodation be provided since, at the time she accepted the position she would NOT have been required to violate her convictions - only after having the job for a while was that requirement added?


Reasonable accommodation WAS provided, since all she had to do was not forbid the clerks working under her to issue the licenses.

If she were Ahmish, could she stop issuing drivers licenses?
If she were vegan, could she refuse to issue hunting and fishing licenses?


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

DirtyDog said:


> Reasonable accommodation WAS provided, since all she had to do was not forbid the clerks working under her to issue the licenses.
> 
> If she were Ahmish, could she stop issuing drivers licenses?
> If she were vegan, could she refuse to issue hunting and fishing licenses?


Yes but she would be fired.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

I don't neccesarily agree with everything she did, but I can sympathize. She was elected, not hired. Her name, as county clerk, was printed on the license. The existing state law had not been changed, per the SCOTUS edict. If she simply "let one of the other girls do it", the license would still be issued by her. 

Why even have states when the federal government is the supreme ruler?


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

DirtyDog said:


> Reasonable accommodation WAS provided, since all she had to do was not forbid the clerks working under her to issue the licenses.
> 
> If she were Ahmish, could she stop issuing drivers licenses?
> If she were vegan, could she refuse to issue hunting and fishing licenses?


Actually it was not -- the licenses issues by those working under her are issued "by her".

As to the other two things you raise - quite possibly IF, and only if, those duties were added AFTER they were hired.


----------



## DirtyDog (Oct 16, 2014)

Tip said:


> Actually it was not -- the licenses issues by those working under her are issued "by her".
> 
> As to the other two things you raise - quite possibly IF, and only if, those duties were added AFTER they were hired.


Why? If I work at a grocery store and decide to convert to Judaism, can I then refuse to sell you non-kosher food?


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

TurboHonda said:


> I don't neccesarily agree with everything she did, but I can sympathize. She was elected, not hired. Her name, as county clerk, was printed on the license. The existing state law had not been changed, per the SCOTUS edict. If she simply "let one of the other girls do it", the license would still be issued by her.
> 
> Why even have states when the federal government is the supreme ruler?


Can a Federal judge compel a State Employee to violate State Law?

It is interesting that they Jail the Clerk who CANNOT change to law under the guise of her not following the Law that states she cannot issue said license yet the Governor and Legislature, who CAN change the law but refuse to do so are free.

Very slippery slope when the 5 justices rewrote the 14th amendment to invalidate the 10th.....


----------



## Tip (Aug 22, 2012)

DirtyDog said:


> Why? If I work at a grocery store and decide to convert to Judaism, can I then refuse to sell you non-kosher food?


No because YOUR actions caused the conflict - you KNEW the requirements of the jobs WHEN you took the job. Those requirements were not changed AFTER you took the job to create the conflict.


----------



## miketx60 (Jul 20, 2015)

The real question of this post was to see if anyone would ask why hussein obama is not locked up for doing the same thing.


----------

